# Best Grips for big hands



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

I am 6'9" and have big hands. Do they make larger diameter grips? I am only interested in clamp on grips...Hopefully something that is decently priced...like $20 range. I saw several on pricepoint that are between 10 and 20 dollars, but the are just regular size grips.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ESI Chunky's : 
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu1.t6...igrips.com/Silicone_Grips_Shock_Absorbing.htm


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oury lock on is about the biggest grip I see. A friend of mine insist on having lock on so he uses the ODI lock on grip and get the tennis grip and wrap it a couple of times. I tried it, too big for my hand but feels really tacky, and soft, pretty good.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I have Oury lock-ons that I really like. They're pretty big around.


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Oury or Ergon's*

If you are not dead set on clamp on's the old style Oury grips are really nice if you have big hands. I use them for a better fit and I safety wire then on. Same effect as clamp on's just a bit more trouble. The Ergon grips are pretty big as well and really support your hands and alleviate wrist issues. they are a bit on the expensive side, but they work great and you can ride with them comfortably for hours. Hope this helps.

MadDuc916


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MadDuc916 said:


> If you are not dead set on clamp on's the old style Oury grips are really nice if you have big hands. I use them for a better fit and I safety wire then on. Same effect as clamp on's just a bit more trouble. The Ergon grips are pretty big as well and really support your hands and alleviate wrist issues. they are a bit on the expensive side, but they work great and you can ride with them comfortably for hours. Hope this helps.
> 
> MadDuc916


I agree Oury's are bit bigger diameter than others. They do make lock on Ourys. 
It seems the Ergons or other types of the ergo grips would be a good suggestion as they put a lot more grip in your hand compared to a round grip. And Ergon makes large and small versions.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

ODI Rogue are my favorite stock grip. Most of the 6'5" big hand monkeys have to do a custom wrap job to build up to a more comfortable diameter. Some will do 2-3 layers of road tape in lieu of traditional grips. That also allows you to do a longer grip as well.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree with AL29er, for big hands get some cork grips and 2-3 or more layers of padded handlebar tape. You can make them as big as you want.


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

Not sure how big your hands are, but I can just barely palm a basketball and wear XXL gloves. Some gloves are even a bit small, especially in the thumb. I use the Ergons and they actually feel a bit big for me. The palm platform is a huge comfort thing for me whereas grip diameter isn't that important.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I have ODI Rouge Lockons. They are great.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Lizard skin Northshore Lock on grips are about 33mm diameter compared to the 30mm diameter of my stock grips. the 3 mm doesn't seem like much but made all the difference for my hands which measure little over 8" heel to middle tip.


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

+1 on the ODI Rogues. Very comfortable on my xxl glove wearing basketball palming mitts.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i'm using ODI Rogue clamp ons and like em... picked up some oury grips and going to try them out... used em on friends bikes and they seem right for me


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=90409

I have these (I found them for about $10 at jensonusa but I haven't seen them there lately) and some Ergons like those in post #6 above. I have XXL/XXXL (size 11) hands and these work well. ODI Rogues and ESI Chunkies are almost big enough, but I wish they were a little larger. The Ergon GA-1 is also just big enough, but the Ergons are over your stated budget wishes.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> I am 6'9" and have big hands. Do they make larger diameter grips? I am only interested in clamp on grips...Hopefully something that is decently priced...like $20 range. I saw several on pricepoint that are between 10 and 20 dollars, but the are just regular size grips.


Wraps of masking or painters tape around the bar, then spray with hairspray and slide on any rubber grip. You can build them up a LOT thicker and it is a cheap and light way to do it.

Of course, since you want lock on that method won't work. But the build up and hairspray make them as close to lock on as you can get with regular grips.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

BruceBrown said:


> Wraps of masking or painters tape around the bar, then spray with hairspray and slide on any rubber grip. You can build them up a LOT thicker and it is a cheap and light way to do it.
> 
> Of course, since you want lock on that method won't work. But the build up and hairspray make them as close to lock on as you can get with regular grips.


I can't picture what you are saying. If you wrap the bar with tape, the grip won't slide over it.


----------



## cb76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Oury grips*

They really help with trail vibration too!


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Oury and ODI Rogue grips are the largest diameter I've found (and exactly the same diameter). I love the ODI Rogue BMX 143 mm extra-wide grips. My hands overhang the sides of standard 130 mm wide Rogues and Ourys.

http://www.odigrips.com/bmxgrips.aspx


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

i used to use rouges and still have them on one bike, but they became scarce around these parts so i went looking for alternatives. I just put raceface strafes on 2 bikes and love em! A little thicker than rouges and come in colours to snazz up your ride.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Best grip for any hand is the ergon.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

canadian-clydesdale said:


> i used to use rouges and still have them on one bike, but they became scarce around these parts so i went looking for alternatives. I just put raceface strafes on 2 bikes and love em! A little thicker than rouges and come in colours to snazz up your ride.


The Raceface Strafes are made by ODI. I might give them a try on my new build. Presently running the ODI Rogues and love em.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> I can't picture what you are saying. If you wrap the bar with tape, the grip won't slide over it.


Yes it will. Wraps of masking tape. To slide it on, you can use golf grip solvent or generous amounts of hairspray. We're all big guys here and know how to get something big shoved in a smaller hole - lubrication. Sure, you have to work at the end to get it to slide on there, but a little elbow grease and patience equals bliss...

Here's mine with lots and lots of wraps of masking/painter's tape underneath to build up the size to a manly portion.


----------



## Jheldt (Apr 5, 2009)

Steve Peats signature lizard skin lock-ons would work, I think Steve himself has some big hands too.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

ya know what they say about guys with big hands...























they need big grips... ;-) sorry I had to


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Jheldt said:


> Steve Peats signature lizard skin lock-ons would work, I think Steve himself has some big hands too.


The SP lizard skinz are a bit smaller diameter than the rogue grips. They are comfy, but not large diameter. Basically they split the gap between the ruffian and rogue for diameter. Also, for DH and rough tracks the smaller diameter is easier to hang onto. Of course he is only doing 5 min runs not 2-3 hour rides on them


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

BruceBrown said:


> Yes it will. Wraps of masking tape. To slide it on, you can use golf grip solvent or generous amounts of hairspray. We're all big guys here and know how to get something big shoved in a smaller hole - lubrication. Sure, you have to work at the end to get it to slide on there, but a little elbow grease and patience equals bliss...
> 
> Here's mine with lots and lots of wraps of masking/painter's tape underneath to build up the size to a manly portion.


That's a good trick!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

i've been rockin the ourys for years now... i love em!


----------



## phat_tire_runner (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got some decent size hamhocks and I find the ODI Rogues to be substantial as well as tacky without being to soft. I am really so satisified that I couldn't think of another grip I'd like to try.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> Yes it will. Wraps of masking tape. To slide it on, you can use golf grip solvent or generous amounts of hairspray. We're all big guys here and know how to get something big shoved in a smaller hole - lubrication. Sure, you have to work at the end to get it to slide on there, but a little elbow grease and patience equals bliss...
> 
> Here's mine with lots and lots of wraps of masking/painter's tape underneath to build up the size to a manly portion.


 I wonder if you could use this procedure with clamp on grips if you kept the tape build up in betwwen the clamps?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff in Bend said:


> I wonder if you could use this procedure with clamp on grips if you kept the tape build up in betwwen the clamps?


I don't think so because clamp on grips like ODI's have a hard plastic sleeve under the rubber. They won't stretch.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Old thread bump.
I found the Ergon GA1 grips at Sea Otter this year. They come in 2 sizes. The large size is a little bigger that the Ourys, and have a slight contour to them that makes them more comfortable. The rubber is a harder material, so some may not like that.
I got 2 pair, and so far really like these grips. I've been waiting for a grip like this for a long time.
I can't see going back to Ourys.

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/ga1


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

d-bug said:


> Old thread bump.
> I found the Ergon GA1 grips at Sea Otter this year. They come in 2 sizes. The large size is a little bigger that the Ourys, and have a slight contour to them that makes them more comfortable. The rubber is a harder material, so some may not like that.
> I got 2 pair, and so far really like these grips. I've been waiting for a grip like this for a long time.
> I can't see going back to Ourys.
> ...


Those grips have been available for a long time. Where have you been?


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

fastmtnbiker33w said:


> Those grips have been available for a long time. Where have you been?


apparently under a rock.


----------

